# Faces to die for!



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

So im curious as to see what everyones pups look like. Here I would like you to post the face thats to die for (so to speak) of your pups. Ill start 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

This was my girl at 9 weeks! The cutest face-maker EVER!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is one of my faves


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Flex 9 weeks and 2 days or so post crop


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

This is one of my favorites of Cain 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Best pitiful face ever


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

BullyGal said:


> Best pitiful face ever


Thats a face only a mother could love haha


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Magnus's to die for face 









My Alexa's 









My Drakes


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

All these are sooo awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

My pups adorable faces. Top Left Hennesy, Top Right Belvedere, Bottom Left Envy Skyy










My dogs cute faces. Top Left Whiskey Slayer, Top Right Cash, Bottom Left Buffalicious.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> My pups adorable faces. Top Left Hennesy, Top Right Belvedere, Bottom Left Envy Skyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeeeewwwwww wtf are those things supposed to be? Lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Eeeeewwwwww wtf are those things supposed to be? Lol


Eh now eh now. I don't have any Red Devils but I still love my bullies 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

love all the faces!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol just had to give you ish.... if ya want I'll buy em for $1.50 a piece (roughly the price as a single home defense 9mm round) lmfao


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lol just had to give you ish.... if ya want I'll buy em for $1.50 a piece (roughly the price as a single home defense 9mm round) lmfao


Oh bahahahaha  I would be losing oh like $10,000. Not today but keep in touch. Rofl!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey I figured you be buying ammo to put them ugly things out of their misery lol thought id just offer the ammo. Im sure with my "ugly red mutts" I would have to jump on that $1.50 offer a piece.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hey I figured you be buying ammo to put them ugly things out of their misery lol thought id just offer the ammo. Im sure with my "ugly red mutts" I would have to jump on that $1.50 offer a piece.


He'll I'd give you $5 for gage 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Luna has never really been able to hide her emotions :roll:



She's the one standing up here.


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Kimber's mom I don't want to get up face ! Lmao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

here is Gargamel 










his face was sooo small! lol









Mel with his siblings, I think he was the cutest of course!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

My favorite face shots of Bella Blu &#128525;





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

ames said:


> here is Gargamel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love love love his face!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

prjwh081810 said:


> So im curious as to see what everyones pups look like. Here I would like you to post the face thats to die for (so to speak) of your pups. Ill start
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Such a "love me" face!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

ames said:


> here is Gargamel


Adorable


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> here is Gargamel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww look at baby Mel! So cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Flex 9 weeks and 2 days or so post crop


I love this dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

I woulda chose the brindle one ames haha im a sucker for brindle


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> I love this dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Handsome boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

This is Odin from the shelter... the pic that made me fall in love with him. 









And my Banshee as a lil pup before I got her.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I love banshees eyes. And you know I'm in love with Odin lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> This is Odin from the shelter... the pic that made me fall in love with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwweeee &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> I love this dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Heres what he grew into....


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Heres what he grew into....


He is just gorgeous. His face reminds me of Cain's. only bigger haha. He's a good looking dog. I'm sure pictures don't do him justice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Pictures do no justice to any of my dogs. And it doesnt help they're all little shit heads once a camera comes out lol. Flex has a slightly shorter nose than cain but over all I agree. Flexs head may be a little flatter and wider. Thank you for the compliments I'll pass them along to flex. Hopefully it doesnt make his head swell lol


----------



## Titanthepitbull (Jan 24, 2013)

View attachment 27602
View attachment 27610


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Pictures do no justice to any of my dogs. And it doesnt help they're all little shit heads once a camera comes out lol. Flex has a slightly shorter nose than cain but over all I agree. Flexs head may be a little flatter and wider. Thank you for the compliments I'll pass them along to flex. Hopefully it doesnt make his head swell lol


Yea Cain has a big nose lol. I'm hoping hell grow into it over the next year or so. The pic I posted was an older one. He's been growing a lot over the last month. Starting to fill out a little. Mine get that way too. Ammo is the only one who will pose for a picture. Literally. And I think flexs head is big enough it shouldn't swell too much

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Heres what he grew into....


He is a stunner!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Titanthepitbull said:


> View attachment 27602
> View attachment 27610
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lovin the tongue pic!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> He is a stunner!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you very much. Im definitely a fan of him lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love all the happy pups!! Great pics giving me puppy fever!!

Whatever Aubs!!!! lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Bud man



And Lucy
I never post pics of her

The motley crew


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki:

















Lady B:
(with Loki)

















Lucy:


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

They are all so cute. I want all yalls puppies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Another one of mine!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is baby Spice! I miss her.... <3


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Here is baby Spice! I miss her.... <3


She sure looks sweet! :roll:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko's pouty face.


And of course the tilted "whaaaaaat?" face.


No cute puppy pics. He was a year old when I got him.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Just getting used to photo bucket. Here are some more photos that I love
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter mom (Jul 3, 2013)

Dexter...


----------



## Dexter mom (Jul 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Flex 9 weeks and 2 days or so post crop


He is so handsome I love his color.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Dexter mom said:


> He is so handsome I love his color.


Thank you!!!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Ecko's pouty face.
> 
> 
> And of course the tilted "whaaaaaat?" face.
> ...


Awwww sweet boy!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Love all the babies!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

*KAIN'S*

why did you wake me up face


i look innocent but I'm really a pain in the ass face


give me my antler now face


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

King.... 8 weeks--->18 weeks

*sigh* I miss his tiny cute days with blue eyes lol


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Its amazing how much they grow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbull4life (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Alwayssmilingpa (Jun 16, 2013)

All the pups are adorable thanks for sharing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pitbull4life said:


> [/URL]


Such a great face!



redog said:


>


HAHAHA the pup in the back is freaking AWESOME! like dun dun dun dun dunnnn hahaha so funny!


----------

